

Flattr: Social Micro Payments. Pirate Bay-guy one of founders. - erikstarck
http://flattr.com/

======
patio11
This is Contenture, with an extra barrier to conversion for each micropayment
(clicking the Flattr button). It has every issue that makes Contenture a bad
idea, squared. See here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=607937>

~~~
gojomo
This thread has a better point-counterpoint on the model:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=627679>

Obviously, Contenture got it wrong. I agree Flattr's required-clicks are
wrong, too.

I only heard about Kachingle and Sprinklepenny via this thread. Kachingle's
limited-info flash-intro isn't confidence-inspiring. Sprinklepenny seems to
understand more of what could appeal to readers (reallocate/retract funds) and
publishers (detailed reporting).

But I don't see any reference to creating a gradient to reward subscribers --
for example skipping a Salon-style interstitial -- and extra rewards for the
sites that get people signed up. That's likely the key problem to solve to
bootstrap a self-reinforcing cycle of site and reader enrollment.

------
andrewcooke
why the flat rate? i can see how it works for the business (people pay a
regular, fixed amount; fees are less obvious), but i don't think it will be
attractive to users - if i want to give something to someone i want to decide
how much to give / know how much i am giving.

~~~
yungchin
Clay Shirky wrote about this, see eg [1]. The idea is that you need to
minimise the number of decisions people have to make, or they won't use the
service much. You don't want to cause "decision friction" on every site and
every month again.

Kachingle [2] and Sprinklepenny [3] apply pretty much the same rules that are
outlined in this video - it seems a point of convergence for this type of
service...

[1]: <http://www.shirky.com/writings/fame_vs_fortune.html> [2]:
<http://kachingle.com/> [3]: <http://sprinklepenny.com/>

~~~
houseabsolute
If I were to use this system, I would probably write a userscript to search
for a flattr connection on pages that I visit that would remind me to pay if I
liked what I got.

------
cameron7
The piece this is missing (at least in the presentation) is that this concept
needs to make it simple for people to find other people like the ones they
want to contribute to. Similar to Amazon's "Other people who purchased this
also purchased..."

------
wgj
Another question is what happens if you don't "flattr" anyone within a month.
Does the money roll over to the next month, or is it lost to the house?

~~~
labria
Just flattr yourself each month, to be sure =)

------
labria
This one could work. Or fail like the previous attempts. But I do like the
flat rate idea. The only question I have: Can I give twice to the same
provider? Like if I liked the video he did twice as much as another one, I
would really like to be able to give him twice the money...

------
makmanalp
What is the revenue model for the company? percentage off of the monthly flat
rate I assume?

------
billclerico
sounds like TipJoy (former YC company)...

------
vinhboy
Thats an awesome idea. I would use it.

